# Advice for a Future Cop



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

I am dead set on becoming a police officer, to the point that I search nationally every day and apply to everything I see. However, I would most like to stay in the area due to some ties I have and the ease it would create in my transition. Is there any advice you can offer outside of waiting for the civil service exam? I am fresh out of college and an ideal candidate. Fresh out of college also implies poor and really inflexible in terms of completing an academy on my own or certifications such as EMT or firearms (can't even afford a gun anyway).

Just hoping there's somebody out there who can point me in the right direction, believe me I am willing to go the distance.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I am fresh out of college and an ideal candidate.


Ummm. Ok. Not my Ideal candidate but maybe some of these tree hugger types. Sorry i'm feeling grumpy today. Good Luck in your efforts.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

See "the Jeff"'s thread. Basically the same question, definitely the same advice.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> II am ...an ideal candidate.


ideal as in BS in Criminal justice, FT academy certfied, 2 years experience FT on a PD, military service, etc. Yeah an ideal canidate:jestera:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

1. Join the military
2. Take the tests
3. Check www.usajobs.opm.gov for federal openings where a BS and no prior experience is okay
4. Get experience as a dispatcher for a local p.d.
5. Apply for campus police or security jobs to get the experience


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Alternate advice: be "geographically flexible", search out large agencies nationwide that are hiring (NYPD, Phoenix PD, many agencies in Florida, LAPD, LASD); apply to several of them and see what shakes out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

There are officially 300,394,680,114,730,284,734,895,722,870,169,160,336,701,045 threads exactly like this one on this website to date. Nothing has changed. Do a search. Not in the Shoutbox.

Best of luck.


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

Everyone thinks they are an ideal canidate! haha...

I think I am, 3 years experience Aux. dept, EMT cert, NERPE trained, carry and all powers (cept chap. 90) as an aux...now that's ideal! haha, well ideal enough to get an interview


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought this was new and I was like "PLEASE not again". I think the moderators should automatically delete any new threads like this!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No bad doggy, no need to close a thread on a newbie.
You folks are doing the right thing; Either point the lad in the direction of other threads or offer some salient advice....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I know I was just being facetious (oooh big college word!) I get it I get it I promise!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Head south young man! I just had an intern from Fitchburg State College. He went down to Florida to go to the academy. Of the fifty recruits in his class, he was the only one with a degree. He had agencies fighting to get him. Daytona hired him and started paying him while still in the academy. They have also given him part-time work in the evidence room!


----------

